# use a red ribbon or not?



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi I am showing at a local show this weekend with a new mare i'm leasing for the winter and I'm not sure if I should put a red ribbon in her tail or not. 

When I signed off on the lease they said "you know about her bucking right?" but she as been getting better and better at home. I have had the past four rides with out a single buck!

But often she will stop the first time you ask her to trot and will kick out from the stand still with you kick her forward or use the crop, but then she is fine. And depending on her mood she may buck when you ask for the canter then be fine. I have never shown her, but she doesn't buck at other horses and I don't think she will really do anything especially if she is feeling any bit forward that day she won't kick. But i'm nervous if she does pull her stop kick then trot off someone could just be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

thanks!


----------



## jackknifehollowluver (Dec 31, 2008)

*Red ribbon in tail*

You might want to just as a warning to other riders. At one of the shows i went to... my horse kicked and the other rider said pretty much that I need a ribbon in his tail if he kicks.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

always safe then sorry. also, it's kind of nice because the other horses will be avoiding you so you you'll have some space in your flat classes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that'd be a good idea. Always good to have a warning.


----------



## jackknifehollowluver (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope my advice works for you


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to say better safe than sorry  and people will give you a wide birth in the warm up ring too!


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

I would definanatly put one in as above posters said better safe than sorry. The only problem is that some people still dont know what a red ribbon means, I went to a local show with my hot tempered gelding and regardless of the red ribbon I still had people riding up his rear end. So I would always be alert and never get too close to another horse or rider just in case and always watch your back.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

A red ribbon sure isn't going to hurt anything, and if it keeps an accident from happening, then it's well worth it. Do it.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I would


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, better safe than sorry. You will still have to watch out for other riders who don't know what it means though like LMW said.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

If this was a horse that you owned I would suggest working with a trainer or instructor to help you work through her problems but I do understand that this is a lease horse and you probably don't have that opportunity. I guess I would put the red ribbon in her tail but be very cautious, if something does happen you may be held responsible for any damages that she causes and to me a lease horse just isn't worth that risk.


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks, i think I would have used it just to be safe, but she was back to happy no bucking today. so i don't get it. but sadly show was cancelled do to weather


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know this is late, but I figured I'd throw my .02 in. When I trail ride with a group I always put a red ribbon in Vida's tail whether she has kicked lately or not. I do it just to keep people from riding up too close which makes me nervous thus making her nervous.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

since the show was cancelled, are they going to reschedule it? if they are, then here's what i think:

at first i thought you just meant a red ribbon meaning to make your horse's tail look pretty. if i don't know what a red ribbon is, then there's a good chance that a few others won't either. so, therefore, i would put the red ribbon on your horse's tail to be safe, and tell the other riders in your class to avoid red tails as well. then, everybody wins! everyone is safe, and you gave the other riders that knowledge so they can be safe in future shows!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ya i agree. and if you get to close to any one or if some one comes up behind you just do a circle and lt them pass. Dont put you and your horse in a situation that you dont want to be in..


----------

